# Bow fishing lights



## labyrnth (Nov 26, 2011)

Will this 100 watt light be enough? Or do you need higher watt lighting? Also see the same one in 70 watt. 
Opinions wanted.... only looking to use 2 lights btw. The mounting bracket of these are perfect.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

They will be plenty. How many you plan on using?
My chart says they will put out 9,500 lumens and draw 1.9 amps
This is vs a 500w halogen w/ the same output but 4.2 amps.

I run 8 halogens on my front deck, but I use 350w ultra and 225 ultras to save load
on my generator.


----------

